# sensores de luz



## Mauro Barbosa (Mar 27, 2006)

Hola.
Para hacer, por ejemplo, una alama necesito un circuito que reciba luz de una linterna y pueda accionar un relé. ¿qué sensor se usa y cómo se amplifica?   Esta duda me surge porque buscando por internet todo lo que encuentro es con luz infraroja y ahora no se ni qué sensor me sirve para trabajar con luz normal.
Gracias


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Mar 27, 2006)

Hola Mauro,

Para sensores de luz puedes utilizar un fotodiodo, fototransistor, una celda fotoresistiva, un celda solar, optoacopladores y más.

El fotodiodo es fácil de utilizar porque es fácil de conseguir y la cantidad de corriente que recibe puede activar un transistor y proporcionar la corriente que necesites para tu diseño.  

Te envío la liga a un diseño que realicé el año pasado en donde puedes regular la activación con una etapa de transistores y un potenciometro.

Cuando construí el circuito y le hacía muy sensible el potenciometro podía activar el circuito si apuntaba a la luz del cuarto en que estaba, asi que te debe servir sin problemas.

http://www.kedo.com.mx/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=2&forum=2

Saludos.


----------



## conejo (Mar 27, 2006)

Hola, antes de nada presentarme, soy Diego, o más conocido por mis amigos como conejo. Hoy me registré y estaba de curioso con dudas ajenas.

Yo en estos casos, suelo utilizar un LDR (resistencias dependientes de la luz). Pero se necesita un cálculo, pues bien, conecte el LDR en serie con una resistencia calculada. Primero mida la resistencia del LDR con luz y luego mida sin luz, utilice ésta formula (Vcc*R1/R1+R2) y coloque la resistencia a Vcc y el LDR a masa, de modo que cuando se corte la luz, reciba un 1 lógico. La sensibilidad del LDR dependerá de la resistencia en serie. Puede obtener filtrar ruido si conecta un condensador cerámico entre el punto de señal y masa (yo utilicé esto en un contedor de eventos). En cuestión de corriente creo que es suficiente para chips TTL o cerrar un transistor, de todas formas, si no funciona, utilice un amplificador operacional. Espero le sirva de ayuda . 

Saludos.


----------



## Mauro Barbosa (Mar 28, 2006)

Muchas gracias me fueron de mucha ayuda ya que no tenía mucha idea de la forma de usar estos dispositivos. Ahora ya se, por lo que veo, que el fototransistor se utiliza de la misma forma que un transistor común pero la exitacion es por la luz; y la fotoresistencia ni se me había ocurrido usarla de esa forma. 

Gracias.

Voy a hacer pruebas y luego les cuento.


----------



## cuervokbza (Mar 28, 2006)

aqui te paso un enlace en donde hay un circuito que al no recibir luz una fotorresistencia, se activa un rele con un 555

http://www.electronicafacil.net/index.php?module=htmlpages&func=display&pid=200

Te advierto que dice ser una alarma con láser, pero yo lo armé y anda con la luz comun de lampara, cuando le quitas o tapas la luz se acciona el relé, cuando hay luz se mantiene desactivado.

Espero que te sea de ayuda.


----------



## leae89 (Jun 8, 2011)

conejo dijo:


> Hola, antes de nada presentarme, soy Diego, o más conocido por mis amigos como conejo. Hoy me registré y estaba de curioso con dudas ajenas.
> 
> Yo en estos casos, suelo utilizar un LDR (resistencias dependientes de la luz). Pero se necesita un cálculo, pues bien, conecte el LDR en serie con una resistencia calculada. Primero mida la resistencia del LDR con luz y luego mida sin luz, utilice ésta formula (Vcc*R1/R1+R2) y coloque la resistencia a Vcc y el LDR a masa, de modo que cuando se corte la luz, reciba un 1 lógico. La sensibilidad del LDR dependerá de la resistencia en serie. Puede obtener filtrar ruido si conecta un condensador cerámico entre el punto de señal y masa (yo utilicé esto en un contedor de eventos). En cuestión de corriente creo que es suficiente para chips TTL o cerrar un transistor, de todas formas, si no funciona, utilice un amplificador operacional. Espero le sirva de ayuda .
> 
> Saludos.



Necesito esto para un proyecto de contador con pic16f873a.
Un compañero de clases me dijo que lo conectara a un 2n2222, pero no me dijo cómo. ¿Me podrían ayudar? Urge.
-------------------
Edit:
      Necesito que al taparle la luz me de un 1 lógico (+5vdd)


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 8, 2011)

Hola leae89

Pues es el circuito que biene en el mensaje #3 de este mismo tema.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## leae89 (Jun 8, 2011)

conejo dijo:


> Hola, antes de nada presentarme, soy Diego, o más conocido por mis amigos como conejo. Hoy me registré y estaba de curioso con dudas ajenas.
> 
> Yo en estos casos, suelo utilizar un LDR (resistencias dependientes de la luz). Pero se necesita un cálculo, pues bien, conecte el LDR en serie con una resistencia calculada. Primero mida la resistencia del LDR con luz y luego mida sin luz, utilice ésta formula (Vcc*R1/R1+R2) y coloque la resistencia a Vcc y el LDR a masa, de modo que cuando se corte la luz, reciba un 1 lógico. La sensibilidad del LDR dependerá de la resistencia en serie. Puede obtener filtrar ruido si conecta un condensador cerámico entre el punto de señal y masa (yo utilicé esto en un contedor de eventos). En cuestión de corriente creo que es suficiente para chips TTL o cerrar un transistor, de todas formas, si no funciona, utilice un amplificador operacional. Espero le sirva de ayuda .
> 
> Saludos.



Hola. Quiero notificarte que tu diseño NO ME SIRVIÓ.
Un profesor de electrónica me acaba de dar otra idea.
He adjuntado la imagen.


----------

